
Learning MIT Calculus in 5 Days - ph0rque
http://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/2011/10/09/learn-calculus-fast/
======
nefreat
I wonder how effective cramming it all in 5 days. I would be interested in how
much he remembers after 2 months.

